

Linkify or How Any 3D Object May Become a Link - jerome_etienne
http://learningthreejs.com/blog/2012/02/27/linkify-tquery-extension/

======
sebastianconcpt
Mmm a step closer to what Alan Kay said in 1997: "Every object should have its
own IP address."

